
Neovim newsletter #8 - vhakulinen
https://neovim.io/news/2017/12/
======
vhakulinen
Personally I'm most existed about the remote UI api, along the other features,
that neovim is offering. I think I've used neovim since even the first release
it had and just love it. It has been nice to follow the development and
participate the discussion and experiment with the features neovim offers
(notably the remote UI api).

